# 1st and last shot



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Looked on a beam to see 10-15 birds with their heads and took a shot at the center. If the shot was to stray it would at least hit a bird. Headshot with a 1/2 in. marble-the orange thing-in the back of the head. Another for the pot. Almost forgot the bands, 3/4-1/2 in. .030 medical latex cut 5 inches for my 32.75 in. draw.


----------



## Larry Bass (May 14, 2016)

Good shot and good eating too.  lb


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Squab for dinner??? Good shot.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Charles said:


> Squab for dinner??? Good shot.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Once I get a few more, the you know it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really nice shot! Looks tastey!!


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Good shot !


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't know if those birds are the same as grouse but if there are a few in the tree we shoot the lowest one first and work our way up. Otherwise when the others see a bird fall they will all fly. good shot


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shooting!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

